

Microsoft wants you to pay for Solitaire, again, in Windows 10 - lingben
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2953158/windows/microsoft-wants-you-to-pay-for-solitaire-again-in-windows-10.html

======
michaelbuddy
I think solitaire is pretty well free everywhere, so if you want this specific
app, what are you gonna pay a couple bucks? I'm on the fence, on the one hand
I like when companies are called out on nitpicky stuff, but on the other hand
if it were free, something else will be charged to make up for the hours of
dev time used to streamline it.

all in all with Windows 10 this is pretty minor. Turns out that buying a deck
of cards and playing solitaire still costs money for the deck of cards which
people (labor) ultimately were responsible produced and shipped. And the real
card decks don't automatically shuffle itself, keep a tally or set up games
for you.

